# D3100 and photobooth software?



## dcartstudios (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry if i posted this in the incorrect place. But I am attempting to put together a photobooth for my wedding with my D3100 but im having troubling finding compatable software for this camera. I found one program called photoboof that worked great but requires nikon camera control which doesnt support the d3100. I did find a 3rd party program called diyphotobits that will take pictures from my computer but wont work along side any photobooth software. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

What exactly are you trying to set up.  I've set up a few wedding photo booths and never needed any software.  If it's a 'manned' booth, you just have someone there to take the photos.  And if it's an 'unmanned' booth, you just set the camera to self timer and use a remote shutter release (short cord works great).  They press the button then get into place as the camera counts down.


----------



## dcartstudios (Mar 12, 2012)

with the software it has the ability to take multiple photos and put them together in a collum of 3-4 photos and print out 2 collums of the same pictures on a 4x6 which can be cut in half either by hand or automaticaly by a very exspensive printer. which leaves one printed out copy for the guest and one for us. having it set up with just a button with the camera would work but we want the traditional print out of a photo booth without renting one out.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

OH...you want to print the photos.  
Typically we don't do that on-site.  

Although, I've shot a wedding or two where they just rented an actual photo booth.


----------

